# [Debian 3 Woody] Kein Sound... ich weiss nich weiter :(



## Suchfunktion (7. Mai 2003)

Hi leute, als ich habe Debian 3.0 Woody auffer Box und jetz, da bei mir (ausnahmsweise/komischerweise) alles ohne probleme läuft, kommt auch schon n neues Problem:

Ich habe keinen Sound und finde keinen passenden Treiber 

Ich habe ne Terratec DMX X-Fire 1024 und bekannterweise ist ja Terratec zu faul, nen linux-compatiblen Treiber zu erstellen...
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da jetze machen muss, damit es klappt?
Also am kernel will ich nich rumfummeln... kenne mich da garnicht aus 
Plz help!

ciao


----------



## Sinac (8. Mai 2003)

Also wenn du in modconf keinen passenden Treiber findest
wirste um nen neuen Kernel nicht rumkommen, aber kp obs
da überhaupt module für gibt...


----------



## JohannesR (8. Mai 2003)

Wichtig ist, dass du deinen Useraccount auch zur Liste der "soundberechtigten" User hinzufügst:


```
#adduser [USERNAME] audio
```

Sonst kann nur root die Audioschnittstelle nutzen.


----------



## TeCe (8. Mai 2003)

öhm...mal mit alsa probiert?


```
aptget install alsa* (glaub ich)
```


----------



## Suchfunktion (8. Mai 2003)

ah, danke... is schon spät, und ich hab morgen mündliche prüfung inner schule, also komme ich heute nichmehr dazu, es auszuprobieren... trotzdem erstmal danke... werde es morgen gleich mal testen...
bis dahin:
ciao


----------



## Suchfunktion (10. Mai 2003)

*heul*

hmm... funktioniert leider beides nicht 
Immernoch folgende fehlermeldung:

Couldn't open audio
Please check that:
1. You have the correct output plugin selected
2. No other programs is blocking the Soundcard
3. Your soundcard is configured propely

Habe es schon mit den anderen output-plugin's versucht, aber immer der selbe fehler 
help me please...
thx


----------



## TeCe (10. Mai 2003)

also ich hab bei meinem MSI KT4-VL onBoard-Sound...auch keine chance gehabt...also wenn du ALS drauf hast und es deine soundkarte erkannt hat müßte es eigentlich funzen...geht´s denn als root?


----------



## JohannesR (11. Mai 2003)

Siehe oben, dieser Fehler tritt auf, wenn du deinem User keine Audio-Rechte gegeben hast!

#adduser suchfunktion audio

Dann den X-Server neu starten (strg + alt + backspace) und dein Sound sollte laufen.


----------



## Suchfunktion (14. Mai 2003)

hab's doch gemacht... hab sogar versucht, mal als root über konsole xmms zu öffnen, und n lied zu spielen, aber das geht auch nicht... vor einiger Zeit (Debian 2.x keine Ahnung) hab ich's irgendwie hinbekommen, aber jetz habe ich vollen hänger...
help!!!
ciao


----------



## JohannesR (15. Mai 2003)

Per su / xmms geht das auch nicht, weil dein X fuer deinen normalen User laeuft. Wenn musst du dich ganz als root einloggen.


----------



## Suchfunktion (16. Mai 2003)

jo, und wie?


----------

